
Letters to a Young Poet (1903) - msvan
http://www.carrothers.com/rilke1.htm
======
danieljohnson
A few quotes from it, that have stuck with me:

\- It is good to be solitary, for solitude is difficult; that something is
difficult must be a reason the more for us to do it.

\- Perhaps all the dragons of our lives are princesses who are only waiting to
see us once beautiful and brave.

\- I hold this to be the highest task for a bond between two people: that each
protects the solitude of the other.

\- This is the miracle that happens every time to those who really love: the
more they give, the more they possess.

------
rolfea
The site these are hosted on, carrothers.com, is the website of an incredible
jazz pianist, Bill Carrothers. I would highly encourage folks to check out his
playing, in particular his albums with Bill Stewart, such as "Duets with Bill
Stewart" (1999)

------
BiteCode_dev
My brother loved this text and offered it to me in the form of a book.

Reading it, I was disapointed. It paints the support from Rike, an experienced
and depressed poet, to a young and depressed one.

While I can perceive the moral aid it can bring, I didn't benefit from it.
It's full of never desmontrated general advices with no given first step to be
applied, and often, not even practical applications.

He is a poet after all, and those lines are not meant to be a self help book.

So sure, they are well written, the author can relate to the human condition,
and the particular suffering of the receiver. But no matter how you present
it, hearing "follow your passion", "don't listen to critics" and "that's life"
once more is not adding anything to my current state of understanding of the
world.

One could argue that it's more of an aesthetic exercice, and if you look at it
that way, it's a success. The prose is touching and clear.

You could also say that the content will speak more to people struggling with
the process of art, or just being true to yourself. However, the author offers
descriptions, weak analysis, and no solutions. He admits himself that he is
still stuck at the same level.

If one craves empathy, or to ear that somebody shared the same hardship, I
imagine it can be therapeuthic.

But I learned little from those letters, didn't enjoy it, and didn't benefit
their from support.

Maybe you will. It's a short book, so it's not a big time sink.

If you read the first paragraphs and don't feel like carring on, you don't
need to go further. It doesn't transform into something different on the way.

~~~
082349872349872
Specific actionable bit: "... as if no one had ever tried before, try to say
what you see and feel and love and lose. ... avoid those forms that are too
facile and ordinary ... write about what your everyday life offers you;
describe your sorrows and desires, the thoughts that pass through your mind
and your belief in some kind of beauty. ... use the Things around you, the
images from your dreams, and the objects that you remember."

tl;dr "c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron"

Edit: one exercise from soviet education (no idea if this is still done in
modern russia) I'd think worth stealing is that the teacher would pick a
selection of famous lines out of a poem, and ask the class to write their own
verses around one of them.

If I remember the story correctly, the chorus to Leningrad's "In [St.]
Peter[sburg] we booze" was inspired by a line "Peter — endure, endure" from a
classical russian poem.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ugivNRYfjc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ugivNRYfjc)

~~~
BiteCode_dev
This is a great exercice.

I found that it works great in programming too: take a very beautifully
crafted code, remove some bits, and ask the students to fill in the blanks, or
wrap something around it.

The students then gain many things out of it:

\- they practice reading someone else code

\- they have to understand a problem to solve from context

\- they get to craft a solution to that problem

\- they don't have to start "from scratch", which is easy to do for simple
problems, but hard as soon has you dwelve into advanced concepts

Above all, like the soviet education exercice, one untold benefit is that they
get to see the beautiful code itself. It's not only inspiring and driving
their efforts, it builds taste.

------
rerapp
"I cannot discuss your verses; for any attempt at criticism would be foreign
to me... With this note as a preface, may I just tell you that your verses
have no style of their own"

Thought this was pretty funny, although I may have misunderstood. Regardless,
I loved this piece.

~~~
082349872349872
I think I know what Rilke was trying to say, because of "Understanding Comics"
by Scott McCloud. McCloud has a series of components of craft, from the
superficial aspects of a comic to the abstract storytelling behind it. He says
that people often begin by paying attention to the superficial ("I want to
draw ${character} just like the artist does") but end up paying attention to
the abstract ("wow, this Homer dude had a knack for characterisation and
pacing, several thousand years ago").

So I think Rilke was saying he won't attempt criticism (won't talk about
technical details such as rhythm or structure or vocabulary) because none of
that matters until the poet has something to communicate (has found their
voice, a style of their own) in their poetry.

For an athlete, it might be that it's not useful attempting criticism of the
finer points of their checking technique ("keep your elbow further in during a
shoulder check") if they haven't yet figured to skate to where the puck is
going ("skating to where the puck has been" being equivalent to paying too
much attention to what outsiders are saying).

Returning to the comics metaphor, imagine if Rilke were trying to nicely say
"these model sheets you've sent are technically slick, but they all look like
Marvel characters ... what do _your_ characters look like?"

(at which point I guess Rule 63 might be the equivalent of the poetry exercise
in the sibling thread: it constrains a lot of decisions as to style, tone,
etc. yet the gender swap forces one to make decisions of one's own)

------
espressomachiat
The amount of thought and awareness that goes into the experience of
corresponding by letters seems like a bit of a lost "art" today.

~~~
082349872349872
One might think that predictive keyboards would make the epistolary genre more
accessible, but I'm still seeing a general decline in paragraph count between
olduse.net and online conversations pretty much everywhere outside of
/r/AskHistorians.

(Theodore Roosevelt's 1903 State of the Union speech had a Flesch-Kinkaid
score of 15,1. But then again, apparently even Queen Elizabeth's christmas
messages have become measurably less posh over her lifetime)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/feb/12/st...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/feb/12/state-
of-the-union-reading-level)

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/1080228.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/1080228.stm)

~~~
KineticLensman
> even Queen Elizabeth's christmas messages have become measurably less posh

To be clear, her reduced 'poshness' is due to changes in her pronunciation
over the years, not the content or reading age required. She has moved to a
more generic southern English accent rather than the 'cut glass' accent of the
upper classes when she was born, in which 'house' would be pronounced 'hice'
and 'trousers' as 'trizers'.

